# any recommended ear cropping vet in LA area?



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm looking to crop my puppies ears. he is 8 weeks old. any recommended vets in the LA area?


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

i really like this ear crop. can anyone tell me what style crop this is? i think it will look good on my MO-JO


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats a picture of natural ears.
those aren't cropped


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

yea that's actually my pup i posted the wrong pic didn't know how to fix it


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

i meant this pic


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Are you in Los Angeles or Louisiana?


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

Los Angeles


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

oh sorry. I'm in New Orleans. My vet does really good crops by hand and eye. I would have sent you to him.

good luck


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks anyways


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would look north of LA for a vet and use no vet in that area.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I highly recommend Dr. Robert LaBounty in Studio City/Encino. Depending on what part of L.A. you are in, it shouldn't take you that long to get there, especially if you do what I did... go on a Saturday, hahahaha. Here's his info:

11966 Ventura Boulevard
Studio City, CA 91604-2606
(818) 762-1491


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

how much did u pay to get yours done there? i called them, and they quoted me $300 and puppy must be a minimum age of 3 months.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

D*mn, I guess the economy has hit them too. I paid $175 total, and that included the 3 follow up visits. My boy was 14 weeks old when I got them done, last month he turned 2 years old. Did they ask you about the weight? When I went, they said over 25 lbs. it would have been a bit more.


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

yea if i heard correctly they said it starts $300 minimum age of 3 months and from 15-25 pounds if i'm not mistaken. my pup is 8 weeks old and barely weights 7lbs. so i have to wait 5 more weeks.

Do you know any other reputable vet with reasonable prices?


----------



## bigpopxl (Apr 13, 2011)

*ear croppers in Los angeles*

Does any body know of a good ear cropper in L.A., besides Dr LaBounty. I've had him do one of my dogs in the past,but i just wanted to try someone else.


----------



## GEOSKILLERBEE (Dec 22, 2010)

I looked for months before I got my boy done. Found some in San bernandino the closest. But ibsaw some pics and didn't like his crops. La bounty is the way to go. Just don't mind the main vet tech and you be fine.lol


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

Dr. La Bounty is the way to go.....:woof: Just tell them Buster sent you, maybe they will cut you some slack and give you a treat .....Nah they're are actually funny once you get to know them especially Dr. La Bounty he's a funny old man, he will make you laugh!!! so, you won't feel bad about your pup....LMK if you want a pic of Buster's crop from La Bounty.


----------



## GEOSKILLERBEE (Dec 22, 2010)

La Bounty is a clown, he will make you laugh every time. all the staff is great, especially kathy. The main lady is kinda of grumpy but great experience overall. this is a pic of my boy , a month after he stopped getting tapped. up: he got cropped in late Dec. 10.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I've use Dr. Jezbera at the Riverside Animal Hospital several times. He did the crops below. 6162 Magnolia Ave Riverside, CA 92506 (951) 683-4200 He's about an hour south of LA.


----------



## Whanne (Jul 3, 2012)

Who' your vet in new orleans?


----------



## siouxlady2001 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, I live in New Orleans and need a good vet to crop my girl's ears. Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## bigworm54 (Jun 8, 2016)

who is ur vet


----------

